# I am so tired of being blindsided!



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

On friday I just had a horrible experience. It has taken me this long to even be able to write about it. My husband had called me and asked if after work I could meet him at his mother's house because the whole family was there, all six kids, their spouses and kids, and they wanted to do a family portrait. I was cool with it, didn't even think about it. My one sad thougth was that our little bird would not be able to be in the picture. Then when I was about 5 minutes from home IT HIT ME!!!!!!!! I didn't have a baby for the family portrait. I would never have a family portrait taken with Mary Rose.
I called my husband sobbing hysterically that I could not get my picture taken without Mary Rose.

My husband met me at the house and I had a good cry. We then went and met the family for dinner at our favorite restaurant and his mother came up and hugged me and whispered in my ear "You are loved."

It was just the sweetest thing and almost made me cry again.

Gossamer


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gossamer*
My husband met me at the house and I had a good cry. We then went and met the family for dinner at our favorite restaurant and his mother came up and hugged me and whispered in my ear "You are loved."

It was just the sweetest thing and almost made me cry again.

Gossamer


Oh mama! Not only are you loved, but Mary Rose is loved to! And whether or not she can be seen in family pics is nothing to worry about, cause she will always be seen in your heart!


----------



## mom2lyndsey (Jun 10, 2004)

Your post caught me off guard. Sooo, thru my tears I sending hugs.
mom 2 Lyndsey


----------



## painted horse (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh, Gossamer, if you were here I'd give you a TREMENDOUS hug........so I'm sending one to you via the airwaves, and my thoughts. Those pictures of Mary Rose that you have posted are just precious!!!!! I am so sorry for your loss, sweetie. Hang in there, lovely mama. Know that yes indeed, you are loved....and so is your precious babe!

Brightest and Warmest of Blessings to you and yours,

Jen


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Thank you so much for your kind and compassionate words. It is days like that that make me feel like I just lost her.
Gossamer


----------



## 1ColoradoMomma (Jun 1, 2004)

Gossamer, I'm sending you a HUGE hug. Mary Rose was perhaps too perfect for us to keep here on earth. She is so very beautiful, and I'm thinking hard about her tonight before I go to sleep.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Gossamer,
I just want to say that it takes so much courage to say out loud how we feel. Thank you for coming here and sharing with us...I am so happy that you have such an incredible dh. One whom can hold you and love you *NO MATTER WHAT*!!!


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I can often clearly see a picture of Mary Rose in my mind.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

just offering a hug for the day


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm not sure what to say except that you are often in my thoughts.







s Also, what a wonderful thing for your MIL to say.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

That's amazing that your MIL was so understanding.

It's funny how those raw emotions can still hit so hard like that. Knocks you completely off balance







You are loved!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I am so glad that you are loved and supported by family. It makes such a great difference.

{{{hugs}}} Mama.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Gossamer ~~ Sending you another









I cant imagine your pain but I can imagine and believe that this must be very hard for you. You ARE loved and so is your Mary Rose! Im glad that you talk about times like this and dont bottle up your feelings!









I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

It's amazing the stuff that can surprise us- I flipped out filling out taxes last year because I didn't have another dependent-

Some people carry or wear a special piece of jewelry in family pictures in memory of someone they have lost.


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

OH, MOMMA!!! I love you. You don't know me but I am crying for you! You are grieving so deeply.

It would help you to take the homeopathic remedy Ignatia Amara.... in a potent dose like 200c.

I was wondering...... do you have a pic of Mary Rose that would fit in a large locket? A close up, maybe of her precious face? That might be nice for you to have close to you on a long chain that hung down between your breasts, close to your heart.

{{{{hugs}}}} love, michelle


----------

